# "Liberal Christianity will not survive long..."



## SolaGratia (Feb 22, 2008)

"Liberal Christianity will not survive long and political correctness 
within the Christian environment is destined to die"

GENEVA (CNA) - Russian Orthodox bishop Hilarion Alfeyev, the Moscow 
Patriarchate' s delegate for international relationships, said on 
February 15 that liberal Christianity is on its way to extinction.

"Liberal Christianity will not survive long and political correctness 
within the Christian environment is destined to die," said during a 
conference addressing the Ecumenical Council of Churches at Geneva, 
Switzerland.

The Orthodox bishop also criticized the words of the Anglican 
primate, Rowan Williams, regarding the "inevitability" of introducing 
the "sharia" (Muslim Law) in England.

"I would like to warn you about the perils of liberal Christianity, " 
a trend, he said, that has sharply divided the Christian community in 
the last decades.

"Today we can't talk about Christian morality because the standards 
of 'traditional' and 'liberal' Christians are dramatically different 
and the abyss between these two branches of Christianity is growing," he added.

"We are hearing from some Christian leaders that marriage between a 
woman and a man is not the only possible option for the creation of a 
Christian family, that there can be other type of couples and that 
the Church should be 'inclusive' by recognizing such lifestyles and 
grant them a solemn blessing," Hilarion also said.

The Orthodox bishop also said that "we have heard that the human life 
is a negotiable value, to the point that it can be aborted in the 
mother's womb." "What has happened with Christianity? In a confused 
and disoriented world, "Where is the prophetic voice of Christians?" he asked.

Finally in a veiled criticism to the Anglican primate, Hilarion said 
that "it is not our duty to defend sharia, promote alternative 
lifestyles or secularized values. Our mission is to announce what 
Christ himself announced".


----------

